

Apple’s $10.5B on Robots to Lasers Shores Up Supply Chain - IBM
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-13/apple-s-10-5b-on-robots-to-lasers-shores-up-supply-chain.html

======
eonil
Building a factory in America doesn't mean the jobs also will be there.

